# 11 Yr. Old Male Golden in Harrison, MI Shelter



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

*I saw this beautiful senior boy on Petfinder today. *​

Anyone in MI looking for a sugar-faced sweetie?
*Arnie-383D11*​ 

*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Harrison, MI*​ 

Arnie is a very sweet older male dog that was found in a swampy area and then brought into the shelter. When Arnie was found he was wearing a red collar without identification on it. Arnie was found on W Elder St in Harrison. Arnie currently weighs 76 lbs and his age is estimated at 11 yrs old. If Arnie isn't claimed by 7-18-11, he will be available for adoption. For more info please call the Clare County Animal Shelter at 989-539-3221. Thanks for considering to give Arnie a safe, loving home.​ 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20218906?mtf=1


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Arnie's a beauty. I saw him in the PetFinder Forums Senior Saturday post last weekend. I have sent his information to both of the Michigan Golden rescues. GLGRR is full and has 3 dogs on the waiting list, so they cannot help him. However, GRRoM has their intake coordinator checking on him. :crossfing

GLGRR asked me if I was interesting in getting him and fostering - my DH said no  He reminds me very much of our Apollo and is about the same age.

eta: I'm kind of surprised he's still there - we don't see many goldens in the county shelters here and they are usually adopted/rescued very quickly!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Spartan Mom: He looks like the male version of our senior girl, Lucy...so much so, it's eerie...I am sure _someone _would love a mellow, older boy like Arnie...even if it's someone who does not live near MI, perhaps we could all pull together and set up a transport...


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't get the page to come up to verify, but the Senior Saturday post was updated and says that Arnie is on the Happy Tales page for the shelter.

Hooray for Arnie! 

eta - got in a different way - Arnie is listed as ADOPTED!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

That is EXCELLENT news! Made my day! Thanks for the update!


----------

